# Looking For Ch/Eng Peter Judge, D/O Peter Thompson ,BenLine



## Mike Hemmington (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking from old shipmates from the Benattow from1965 to 68. I ended up as 3 engr and a few of the boys came to my wedding at York but lost contact since coming to NZ in 1971


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Mike
A report in Ben Bulletin dated november 1984 says that Peter Judge died in may 1984 aged 50.

Dave


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Mike.
I sailed with Peter Thompson when he was Chief Officer and Master on the Ben Line container ships.I heard that he finished up as manager of a pilotage company but will now be retired I reckon


----------

